# Comcast Online Storage Feature FAIL



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Luck255 (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow that is funny! Especially the response, "YOU ARE CORRECT!" I hope that MB is a typo for GB or thats worthless.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Ten MB here, ten MB there, and pretty soon you're talking real big storage capacity! 

Sign me up! :lol:


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey you could put a handful of .pdf files in there.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I just checked my account.
It's 2GB of free storage now. Better, but still kind of lame.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I find it interesting they say you can store your MP3 files there and share them with your friends....


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> I just checked my account.
> It's 2GB of free storage now. Better, but still kind of lame.


But does it count towards your cap?

2GB for free storage is pretty standard, but some others have ways of getting more. Mozy is 256mb more for every referral on the free version.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

lol, I remember when 10mb seemed like a lot...back in the dial up days!

I had my "big" 10mb slice of the web on earthlink back when. Circa 2000


----------

